# Post Unpopular Gaming Opinions



## Xenon Hacks (May 29, 2016)

Halo Reach was the best of the series campaign and multiplayer wise.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 31, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Halo Reach was the best of the series campaign and multiplayer wise.



I don't feel like that's even remotely unpopular.
Bungie kinda sucks at story telling, but Reach was pretty awesome story wise. It just used Halo 3 multiplayer but that was still the best in the series. Pretty much everyone I know that likes the series shares a similar opinion.


----------



## Chary (May 31, 2016)

Portal and Ocarina of Time are praised far too much. They might have been revolutionary, but that doesn't make them perfect.

Oh gosh the fanboys are gonna kill me aren't they.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2016)

I...don't get this thread even in the slightest.

-Most *unpopular *gaming opinions
-Halo Reach was the *best *of the series campaign and multiplayer wise.


So the thread title is in direct contradiction with the opening post.  Care to explain the meaning a bit, or shall I just ramble away a bit without caring whether you have a coherent question to ask?


----------



## vayanui8 (May 31, 2016)

sonic was never that good. It was okay on the genesis but everything after that was just plain shit


----------



## spacelaser (May 31, 2016)

Video games are for people that like video games.


----------



## WeedZ (May 31, 2016)

Video games are for nerds and virgins


----------



## cracker (May 31, 2016)

Mario 64/DS has horrible controls and I can't stand more than a few minutes of it!


----------



## migles (May 31, 2016)

cracker said:


> Mario 64/DS has horrible controls and I can't stand more than a few minutes of it!


mario 64 for the ds having shit controls?
this is called "unpopular opinions" not "facts that are rarely said"

anyway. heres a very unpopular opinion:
any game with turns sucks! (specially RPG) they are a outdated concept.
in the early days the consoles didn't have the capabilities that today's consoles got..
so if you wanted a game about fighting monsters they had to do it calculator style...
thus rpg was born, there is your character on the left, and the enemy on the right, because limitations in giving real action they come up with stats, turns and "pretending fight" so you could have an advanced game
today you can actually have a fully animated dragon with realistic AI.. if i wanted to play an rpg, i could get a piece of paper and a calculator and pretend to kill monsters just like the old days


----------



## Catastrophic (May 31, 2016)

I think Superman 64 is nowhere close to being the worst game of all time. It's bad, but there are a hundred games worse.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 31, 2016)

Final Fantasy was better when it was turn-based


----------



## Touko White (May 31, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> I think Superman 64 is nowhere close to being the worst game of all time. It's bad, but there are a hundred games worse.


Yeah, I mean, look at Infinite Warfare ^^
JK


----------



## Kinqdra (May 31, 2016)

All the 3D sequels to Rayman were lousy attempts at trying to make the game more modern than fun and functional.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (May 31, 2016)

Zelda Spirit Tracks is one of the (if not the) best handheld Zelda games.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 31, 2016)

I enjoy almost every game I play.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)

Second Son was better than the first and second inFamous


----------



## lefthandsword (May 31, 2016)

MOBAs are overrated.


----------



## petethepug (May 31, 2016)

Mario
Is
Annoying
All he does
Is rescue peach
From someone who *steals* her
Why
No clue
Even though bowser is killed he somehow lives every damn time Mario kills him.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2016)

lefthandsword said:


> MOBAs are overrated.


Completely agree. I find them boring to be honest. Even though I like strategy games.
To me they're just strategy games with all the fun taken out.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2016)

Hello kitty games are amazing cus Hello Kitty.
Also, I really love Sheep for GBA.


----------



## The Catboy (May 31, 2016)

Sonic Heroes is actually one of my personal favourite Gamecube games. I also really don't like FF7. It's good, but does not deserve all the praise it gets.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 31, 2016)

Fatal Relations is best played/read on the DS.


----------



## Bimmel (May 31, 2016)

The Dark Souls series is boring and slow as hell.


----------



## KSP (May 31, 2016)

Dark Souls games are only hard cause the enemies are way over leveled. Bring the down enemies down to your level and the game is easy as fuck.
(Beat almost every Soul game including Bloodborne)


----------



## Arubaro (May 31, 2016)

Zelda games are quite overrated


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## TamDanny (May 31, 2016)

I still believe Sonic can pull off a good game in the series. C'MON! HATE ME EVERYONE!

But in all seriousness, I understand why Sonic's history over the past few years have made people lost hope on the franchise, but I guess I can understand why these failed games had issues (Unleashed trying something new with the Night Mode mechanic, Boom were forced to make an incompatible engine work on the Wii U, etc.). But I still think that there'll be a good Sonic game soon enough, hopefully the next one. If they can stay true to what the fans love in a Sonic game (Generations being a really good example), then I still have a bit of hope left.


----------



## darcangel (May 31, 2016)

All dark souls are crap, they only rely on you playing over and over again the same part of the game till you memorize it


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

Borderlands: the pre-sequel was the best in the borderlands series


----------



## Arubaro (May 31, 2016)

I still prefer the 3rd person view in a RPG rather than the Etrian odyssey or Shin Megami Tensei's 1st person view


----------



## conradcervantes (May 31, 2016)

Despite controls wonkier than its successors, I still like Uncharted: Drake's Fortune the best out of all four in the series. Five if you know Golden Abyss exists.


----------



## Judas18 (May 31, 2016)

Destroy All Humans! Path of The Furon was an extremely underrated game. The whole series was underrated.


----------



## jDSX (May 31, 2016)

-Shenmue II wasn't as good as the first game
-Haze isn't nearly as bad as everyone thinks
-Fable's sequels all sucked 
-PSvita is one of the best handhelds this gen untapped potential 
-Devil may cry is pointless and trash compared to NG, Beyo MGR etc
-Soul caliber V is one of the most balanced fighting games ever
-Sega should make a dreamcast 2


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 31, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Sega should make a dreamcast 2


Only if it's as easy to pirate games for as the original. :^)


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 31, 2016)

Money idol exchanger is the best game of the whole neo geo library. 
And after that comes KOF99, the best KOF ever.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2016)

Mother 3 should be localized.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 31, 2016)

Kb/m is vastly superior to controller in every way, shape and form.


----------



## cracker (May 31, 2016)

migles said:


> mario 64 for the ds having shit controls?
> this is called "unpopular opinions" not "facts that are rarely said"
> 
> anyway. heres a very unpopular opinion:
> ...



Actually they are a throwback to pen and paper. I think there would have been enough power on the old systems to handle real-time combat with limited numbers of enemies (look at Gauntlet for instance) but they chose to go the traditional route. In the early 80s there actually were action RPGs on systems with <2 MHz (Z80s).



jDSX said:


> -Shenmue II wasn't as good as the first game
> -Haze isn't nearly as bad as everyone thinks
> -Fable's sequels all sucked
> -PSvita is one of the best handhelds this gen untapped potential
> ...



Yes, the Vita is totally unfairly ragged on. It is a great system. It does lack games in certain genres (*cough* proper GTA) but it has amazing potential. What people seem to care about most is that it isn't wide open like the PSP. Had there been no PSP then it probably wouldn't have been considered a "failure" by many.

The Dreamcast had some great games and it got killed off way too soon... DAMMIT SONY! It would have been SEGA's greatest system ever! I love the arcade fishing games and Dynamite Cop especially.


----------



## KSP (May 31, 2016)

Gambit's and auto battle RPGs replacing traditional turn based system is the worst thing ever invented by man.

People wanna play games and not let the CPU play for them.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 31, 2016)

the gamecube was a great console


----------



## Depravo (May 31, 2016)

Single player is better than multiplayer.


----------



## mgrev (May 31, 2016)

Depravo said:


> Single player is better than multiplayer.


yes and no. when loot is shared with everyone, singleplayer is better. like the borderlands games.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 31, 2016)

Good story driven games with good scripts are becoming extinct.


----------



## LaronX (Jun 3, 2016)

Persona 3 and 4 are really shitty dungeon crawlers/RPGs and ATLUS had no clue how to make a difficult turn based RPG and overloaded it with things the player can't handle in the hope the game would seem difficult. While in reality it is just a rigged system trying to fuck over the player more then being a challenge. Somehow this is an unpopular opinion despite ATLUS addressing a lot of the bullshit from 4 in golden.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

I like metroid other M. does that count?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 3, 2016)

The original MGS3 control scheme is a PITA that nearly ruins the game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

Tales of symphonia has one of the worst stories for a RPG I have ever played... And so does final fantasy 10.... And 7....and 13


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 3, 2016)

LaronX said:


> Persona 3 and 4 are really shitty dungeon crawlers/RPGs and ATLUS had no clue how to make a difficult turn based RPG and overloaded it with things the player can't handle in the hope the game would seem difficult. While in reality it is just a rigged system trying to fuck over the player more then being a challenge. Somehow this is an unpopular opinion despite ATLUS addressing a lot of the bullshit from 4 in golden.


Persona 3 and 4 are some of the easiest games atlus has ever made...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 3, 2016)

The mode button on the sega megadrive/genesis 6 buttons (actually 8) gamepad was a great button that went completely underused/ignored by game developers. 
Heck, why do you put a trigger button on your gamepad if you are not going to use it!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> The mode button on the sega megadrive/genesis 6 buttons (actually 8) gamepad was a great button that went completely underused/ignored by game developers.
> Heck, why do you put a trigger button on your gamepad if you are not going to use it!


Very few games used it, only one i know was beyond oasis which didn't serve much purpose besides cheating, speaking of which Beyond oasis was the best genesis game i never had owned. (only played on sonic ultimate genesis collection)


----------



## kehkou (Jun 3, 2016)

2D Metroid > Prime.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

Super metroid sshould have looked as good as Donkey Kong Counry


----------



## LaronX (Jun 3, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Persona 3 and 4 are some of the easiest games atlus has ever made...


 Hence the seem difficulty part  and not are difficult. The only time you die in that game is by not knowing something is coming or bad game design


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

I think most simulation games are boring if not done right.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 3, 2016)

the miiverse is bodacious


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

Every game should always cost $60


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 3, 2016)

The Nintendo WiiU is a great console.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 3, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The Nintendo WiiU is a great _the best_ console _of its generation_.


That is quite fair actually, and I will follow it up with one opinion that perhaps will not be so unpopular:
_The 8th generation was a complete and pathetic failure._


----------



## Wellington2k (Jun 3, 2016)

The Wii U has more enjoyable games than the PS4 and Xbox One combined.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

Wellington2k said:


> The Wii U has more enjoyable games than the PS4 and Xbox One combined.


Personally, the only game that remotely interests me is _Mario Kart 8._
Unfortunately, the anti-gravity mechanics don't look appealing to me, and that is why I decided not to get a Wii U.

"I think most simulation games are boring if not done right." - I agree.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 3, 2016)

Modern gaming, at least big picture wise has become a complete and utter scam and consoles are no longer consoles, but dumbed down PCs with all the downsides of PC gaming like constant patching/updates without the freedom that real PC gaming allows. DLC abuse, F2P/pay2win and microtransaction scams have ruined modern gaming and it's only going to get worse unless there's some sort of crash, mass boycott or some other shakeup in the industry. Consoles used to be plug & play, put the game in and play, and while crappy games and bugs have always been common, games used to be released more or less complete unlike today.

*EDIT:* The vast majority of FPS games are mindless trash and they're mostly just released to push _huge_ DLC scams. Lastly, the mobile gaming market and touch controls in general are utterly worthless.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Modern gaming, at least big picture wise has become a complete and utter scam and consoles are no longer consoles, but dumbed down PCs with all the downsides of PC gaming like constant patching/updates without the freedom that real PC gaming allows. DLC abuse, F2P/pay2win and microtransaction scams have ruined modern gaming and it's only going to get worse unless there's some sort of crash, mass boycott or some other shakeup in the industry. Consoles used to be plug & play, put the game in and play, and while crappy games and bugs have always been common, games used to be released more or less complete unlike today.


I completely agree.


----------



## Chary (Jun 3, 2016)

"Unpopular"
Welp. Must not have been as unpopular as I thought.


----------



## Swiftloke (Jun 3, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Modern gaming, at least big picture wise has become a complete and utter scam and consoles are no longer consoles, but dumbed down PCs with all the downsides of PC gaming like constant patching/updates without the freedom that real PC gaming allows. DLC abuse, F2P/pay2win and microtransaction scams have ruined modern gaming and it's only going to get worse unless there's some sort of crash, mass boycott or some other shakeup in the industry. Consoles used to be plug & play, put the game in and play, and while crappy games and bugs have always been common, games used to be released more or less complete unlike today.
> 
> *EDIT:* The vast majority of FPS games are mindless trash and they're mostly just released to push _huge_ DLC scams. Lastly, the mobile gaming market and touch controls in general are utterly worthless.


Absolutely. Why is this in an 'Unpopular gaming opinion' thread?
This is why I love my Nintendo games. Wii U/3DS master race people


----------



## Luglige (Jun 3, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Video games are for nerds and virgins


I can confirm that this is true!


----------



## loco365 (Jun 3, 2016)

Final Fantasy IV needs more ports.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 3, 2016)

Even if it is a miracle, the 3DS is the lone survivor of the 8th generation.
It should have been killed by the retrograde region locking.
And it was half killed (not that _*we*_ care), but still managed to survive somehow.

PS: Let's see if Nintendo learns not to be an asshole and avoids region locking the NX.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 3, 2016)

Chary said:


> "Unpopular"
> Welp. Must not have been as unpopular as I thought.


Eww, at&t


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 4, 2016)

Sonic sega all star racing transformed should be a $20 game.


----------



## laudern (Jun 5, 2016)

The home console Zelda games are stale and boring games heavily based off a nearly 20 year old game (OoT). They all follow the simplistic OoT formula which is well past its used by date.


EDIT
Oh and Beach Spikers was the best multiplayer game on the gcn.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Steam is a sink hole of money.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 5, 2016)

Furthermore the average person doesn't even run once half the games he buys on Steam.
PS: Summer sales are bait.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Video Games are for geeks and nerds.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 5, 2016)

Almost everything Final Fantasy is too convoluted to be truly enjoyable in nearly every aspect. Also, the "retro" games in the series and the newer releases are overhyped.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Almost everything Final Fantasy is too convoluted to be truly enjoyable in nearly every aspect. Also, the "retro" games in the series and the newer releases are overhyped.


*TRIGGER ALERT*
Any body with a penis in video games is a feminist hurting horrible person and should die. 


Spoiler



(This is a joke)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 5, 2016)

Battletoads obstacle race on level 3 is the summit of game design. Best obstacle race ever.


----------



## Foxchild (Jun 5, 2016)

Pokemon games are boring.  I've started a few but always lose interest.

I thought the original ending to Mass Effect 3 was just fine.

I didn't mind Bravely Defaults repetitiveness, I figured it let me do the grinding I normally do anyway, only with different character conversations to keep it interesting.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 5, 2016)

I think the Mario games are quit racist to Italian people


----------



## AndreTrek (Jun 5, 2016)

-Super Mario RPG is not half as good as any of the other RPG Mario games. Well, not counting the recently released games such as Sticker Star. Then again, does that game even count?
-Ocarina of Time is a great game, but it's definitely not the best 3D Zelda around, much less the best Zelda game.
-Twilight Princess isn't nearly as good as The Wind Waker. Still a good game though.
-All 3 Final Fantasy XIII games are a lot of fun. The story might be...lacking, especially in the sequels, but they're not bad games by any measure.
-Crisis Core is better than FFVII itself.
-Metal Gear Solid 2 actually has the best story of the whole franchise. Not sure why so many act like it's the worst title of the series.
-Mass Effect 3's ending didn't deserve all the outrage it got. Sure, it wasn't the most fulfilling ending out there, but i don't see why so many lost their heads over it.
-Super Mario 64 is the worst of the 3D Marios. I'll take even the black sheep, Sunshine, over 64 any day.
-The original Star Fox wasn't a very good game.
-Melee is the least fun Smash game.
-Resident Evil 5 is a good game. It might be a complete departure from the series' focus on survival horror, but it's a great action game.
-I liked Other M more than the Prime games, but i'll admit that has to do with my vendetta against the FPS genre. Prime is definitely closer to what a Metroid game should be than Other M, i just wish it wasn't a FPS.
-I'm surprised the first Mass Effect actually succeeded. It had a competent narrative, but the game itself was a huge buggy mess.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic Adventures 2 DX was a pretty alright game.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jun 5, 2016)

Overwatch is overrated.


----------



## vayanui8 (Jun 5, 2016)

smash 4 is my least favorite smash. I really like some of the additions to the roster but I think that the physics are the worst in the series. Brawl is the best except for tripping.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

Got to love super expert mode in mario maker.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 5, 2016)

Half Life 1 is better than Half Life 2.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic games needs more characters.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 5, 2016)

Dark Souls is terrible. Not for being hard, but being slow, boring, tedious, repetitive, and uninteresting. The combat system has redeeming qualities, but the overall game design is exasperating and monotonous.

The Metal Gear Solid games have HILARIOUSLY terrible writing, and I genuinely love it. It's difficult for me to understand the subset of pseudo-intellectuals who praise its deep narrative. I'd say it's 15% legitimate drama and character with 70% being something I'd expect to see in a blatant parody and the remaining 15% are psychological and scientific fallacies. I actually enjoy the stories, though, for how much they genuinely make me laugh, and I'm not talking the "ohohoho, I'm so far above you, pleb. I derive pleasure from how stupid you are" I mean the "HAH! That's genuinely fucking genius! ...they're serious? Well, I still think it's funny."

Classic Final Fantasy's turn-based combat is, from what I can tell, objectively shallower than most other combat systems. It allows for less and requires less of the player. My best guess as to why people still continue to praise it is nostalgia, but I honestly don't know. All I know is, it's way past its expiration date, and it's time to let go.

Pokemon got stale at Black and White. That gen is by far my least favorite. Also, what's with the praise for the game's recognition of pokemon being used as slaves? Wasn't that theme brought up in gen1? Seriously, that same line is used to criticize the Rockets, almost verbatim. The theme just came at the proper time for the audience in B/W, so everyone glomp'd on the hype train, minds drunk with mutual self-assurance.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 5, 2016)

Paper Mario Sticker Star was actually pretty fun.  Super Paper Mario was great as well.  (Popular opinion:  the Thousand Year Door is the best in the series!)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

Always play contra alone.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't give a shit about open world games. It was an interesting concept when there were a just few big ones. The whole you can do whatever you want concept is stale now and IMO wears off in general when you play a game that's actually worth putting focus into to. It's overdone to hell now and I don't think there's anything unique about most of them. The only open world games I can actually say I've enjoyed are the Fable games (really like the impact of your actions, and that they're a lot less serious than games of the same genre), Morrowind, Oblivion, and the Xenoblade games.
Weeb comments incoming.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jun 5, 2016)

Star Fox Zero is a damn fine game, so is Star Fox Assault. Adventures doesn't deserve the hate it gets either, though for different reasons.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RedBlueGreen said:


> I don't give a shit about open world games. It was an interesting concept when there were a just few big ones. The whole you can do whatever you want concept is stale now and IMO wears off in general when you play a game that's actually worth putting focus into to. It's overdone to hell now and I don't think there's anything unique about most of them. The only open world games I can actually say I've enjoyed are the Fable games (really like the impact of your actions, and that they're a lot less serious than games of the same genre), Morrowind, Oblivion, and the Xenoblade games.
> Weeb comments incoming.


Didn't care for Skyrim I take it?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

Final Fantasy VI > Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Final Fantasy VI > Final Fantasy VII


Final fantasy IV > Final fantasy VI > Final Fantasy ViI


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jun 5, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Paper Mario Sticker Star was actually pretty fun.  Super Paper Mario was great as well.  (Popular opinion:  the Thousand Year Door is the best in the series!)


I preferred Super Paper Matio to TTYD (SPM and PM64 are my equal-favourites).



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Final fantasy IV > Final fantasy VI > Final Fantasy ViI


I 100% agree _b


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 5, 2016)

Xiphiidae said:


> I preferred Super Paper Matio to TTYD (SPM and PM64 are my equal-favourites).


Valid opinion.  Sometimes it's a constant struggle trying to decide if Super Paper Mario or TTYD is better....

EDIT:  At least for me it is.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jun 5, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Valid opinion.  Sometimes it's a constant struggle trying to decide if Super Paper Mario or TTYD is better....
> 
> EDIT:  At least for me it is.


Oh, trust me, TTYD is pretty damn close. 

Also, very unpopular opinion: I loved Skyward Sword and I didn't mind the motion controls or Fi. Twilight Princess is my least favourite console Zelda game.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Final fantasy IV > Final fantasy VI > Final Fantasy ViI


I never really liked Final Fantasy IV as much as VI, but the remake was a very good game.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jun 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I never really liked Final Fantasy IV as much as VI, but the remake was a very good game.


It really is a shame that VI didn't get a DS remake :/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I never really liked Final Fantasy IV as much as VI, but the remake was a very good game.


The world needs moore FFIV REMAKES!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jun 5, 2016)

Xiphiidae said:


> Oh, trust me, TTYD is pretty damn close.
> 
> Also, very unpopular opinion: I loved Skyward Sword and I didn't mind the motion controls or Fi. Twilight Princess is my least favourite console Zelda game.


I haven't even played Skyward Sword yet .  However, I actually hear it's pretty good.  Wait...


Spoiler: Click Me!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

Xiphiidae said:


> It really is a shame that VI didn't get a DS remake :/


Or just a proper remake. I would buy a full FFVI remake over the upcoming cut-in-parts FFVII anytime!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 5, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Star Fox Zero is a damn fine game, so is Star Fox Assault. Adventures doesn't deserve the hate it gets either, though for different reasons.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Not really. It changed a lot of the I liked from Oblivion, and the darker, grittier style I found unappealing. A lot of Morrowind was kind of dark but it also had a cartoony style (which is one of the things I liked in Shivering Isles too). Didn't really enjoy the world either, partially because I felt it was so empty (I know it has a lot of locations, but it didn't really feel like it) and bleak looking. ESO I like though, probably because it blends a lot of the stuff, has the added difficulty of enemies having predetermined levels, which I find significantly more enjoyable than enemies being scaled based on the players level in the main games, and the various regions with their different landscapes.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Jun 5, 2016)

Square enix would be better without nomura.


----------



## Floating Seal (Jun 5, 2016)

The Gamecube controller is pretty much complete garbage for Smash Bros. I have no idea whatsoever how hundreds of people can actually hit those awkwardly placed buttons so fast in an average tournament, much less win the entire thing. It's good for platformers and Mario Kart: Double Dash!! I've found, but I'm hopeless in Smash Bros. Brawl with it.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 8, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Or just a proper remake. I would buy a full FFVI remake over the upcoming cut-in-parts FFVII anytime!



I agree in spirit but after what SE did with that horrendous phone "remake" of FFVI and now like you said, hacking VII up into pieces, I want them to keep their hands off of VI and really all the other classic FF games as well as the Chrono games. In the unlikely chance SE changes their behavior I may change my opinion but other than the rare quality title, they seem to mess up everything they touch these days and are seemingly unwilling to put any real love into most of their games. VII remake looks pretty but who cares when it's just a ridiculously obvious cashgrab?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 10, 2016)

Final Fantasy Tactics was too confusing and convoluted to be fun, FFTA is the best in the series

Developers got lazy and lost their passion for making interesting games during the x360 and PS3 days

Pokemon Silver/Gold were the best in the series, R/S/E were huge steps backwards

Kinddom Hearts are teenage angst fueled cash grabs

vanilla SSB Melee is better than any other SSB game with or without mods, hands down


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 10, 2016)

Final Fantasy XV is stupid. Kingdom Hearts III looks like shit.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Final Fantasy XV is stupid. Kingdom Hearts III will never happen.


Fixed


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jun 10, 2016)

Bortz said:


> Pokemon Silver/Gold were the best in the series, R/S/E were huge steps backwards


I feel exactly the same way.



Bortz said:


> vanilla SSB Melee is better than any other SSB game with or without mods, hands down


Weird, I have always been under the impression that this was the most common opinion.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 11, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts was a successful attempt to blend two cash cows into one mega cow.  Yuck.  And the story is so convoluted that it makes me want to puke....

Earthbound Beginnings/Mother Zero is a broken mess that requires the "easy" leveling patch to play.  Don't get me wrong, the series is great, but the first one is nigh unplayable in it's whole.

Final Fantasy is awful.  Don't get me wrong, I love the concepts, but a turn based rpg with slightly flamboyant bad guys?  Yeah - okay. 

Binding of Isaac is a simple idea, a bullet hell shooter with random dungeons and item drops.  It only got popular because of the slightly screwed up imagery and really addictive gameplay (yes, humans like to see what random items would drop)....


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jun 11, 2016)

E.T wasn't a bad game, just misunderstood.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 11, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> Sonic Adventures 2 DX was a pretty alright game.


Uhhh... do you mean 'Sonic Adventure DX', or 'Sonic adventure 2: Battle'? I think you kinda mashed the two together.... lol. Was there a DX version of SA2? I'm not seeing anything with a quick google search.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> E.T wasn't a bad game, just misunderstood.


It was technically really well made actually. Too well made that it ruined the fun

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



astrangeone said:


> Earthbound Beginnings/Mother Zero is a broken mess that requires the "easy" leveling patch to play. Don't get me wrong, the series is great, but the first one is nigh unplayable in it's whole.


I have to agree the game is a bit hard, but not unplayable.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 11, 2016)

The Last of Us is the worst game I have ever played. I thought the story sucked, I had no connections with the characters, and the multiplayer was trash. Naughty Dog really disappointed me with The Last of US.

Final Fantasy 7 is overrated. The game was boring and linear, yet no one complained about it's linearity. Move onto FF13 (which I really enjoyed, story was phenomenal), and people bitched about its linearity. Hypocrite much??


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 11, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> Uhhh... do you mean 'Sonic Adventure DX', or 'Sonic adventure 2: Battle'? I think you kinda mashed the two together.... lol. Was there a DX version of SA2? I'm not seeing anything with a quick google search.



I guess it was sonic adventure dx. Guess the years have left me forgetful... What were we talking about again?


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 11, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> I guess it was sonic adventure dx. Guess the years have left me forgetful... What were we talking about again?


I'm pretty sure you were telling us about the damn kids who won't get off your lawn.


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Jun 11, 2016)

Graphic wise Pokemon X/Y are hell ugly. :S The trend continues in ORAS and soon in Sun and Moon too... Bring back old good 2D/ 2.5D style!


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 11, 2016)

CLOUD9RED said:


> Graphic wise Pokemon X/Y are hell ugly. :S The trend continues in ORAS and soon in Sun and Moon too... Bring back old good 2D/ 2.5D style!


I totally agree for the overworld (even though the battle graphics are pretty decent in my opinion). But if they go back to 2.5D, they need to do it with D/P/P's style, not like in B(2)/W(2) with its ugly world and battle sprites


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Jun 11, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I totally agree for the overworld (even though the battle graphics are pretty decent in my opinion). But if they go back to 2.5D, they need to do it with D/P/P's style, not like in B(2)/W(2) with its ugly world and battle sprites



Yeah, I agree. They definitely missed the chance to innovate with the upcoming Sun Moon... If they could have made the overworld as stellar as done in Yo-Kai Watch it could have been the best game in the entire series


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 12, 2016)

Sicklyboy said:


> I guess it was sonic adventure dx. Guess the years have left me forgetful... What were we talking about again?


LOL! 'Sall good though.... and for the record I love both of the Sonic Adventure games. Last good sonic games they made imo.


----------



## Argo (Jun 12, 2016)

I loved the pixelated sprites in Pokemon B&W.
Idk why, it just sort of clicked with me.


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 12, 2016)

*UNDERTALE IS THE BEST GAME OF THE WORLD.*


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 12, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> *UNDERTALE IS THE BEST GAME OF THE WORLD.*


That's NOT an "unpopular opinion"..... get out.

(kidding)


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 12, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> That's NOT an "unpopular opinion"..... get out.
> 
> (kidding)


*no please, im just kidding*
_Really?_


----------



## CreAtor135 (Jun 12, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is actually a really good game.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Jun 12, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> *no please, im just kidding*
> _Really?_


But seriously... that game is STUPID popular. I doubt your opinion is an unpopular one.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't like A Link to the Past *ducks and covers*


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 12, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> But seriously... that game is STUPID popular. I doubt your opinion is an unpopular one.


I like kids of today saying:
*undertrl is de best game, im actually very good in the game.*


----------



## Tigran (Jun 12, 2016)

FF 7 is actually horrible.

Cloud = "I'm a schizophrenic, and even though it gets explained.. it still doesn't make a damn bit of sense!"

Barret - "I pity the fool who messes with Mista T! I'm Mista T... I mean Barret!"

Areith = "I'm the perfect mary sue because I pop in, try to be the cute lovable one with a mysterious past... and going to die... SO LOVE ME DAMNIT!"

Tifa = "I am schizophrenic in that I can't decide if I want to be a damsel in distress or an ass kicker, so I try to manage both, and am only -really- liked cause of my bust size."

Sephiroth = "I'm not really that interesting. Only wanted to destroy the world cause I found out that I didn't have a real birthday... You know.. I think MewTwo did it better. Though I did get a bitchin song!"

All the other characters, "I'm mildly to almost interesting, but except for one or two scenes I don't do anything so am regulated to the background. Or can even be missed completely."

In all seriousness though.. The only thing I think worked -really- well in FF7 was the materia system.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Jun 12, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword is actually a really good game.


It's a _great_ game. 



TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't like A Link to the Past *ducks and covers*


I never cared for it either; Link Between Worlds was much better. 



Tigran said:


> FF 7 is actually horrible.


The main problem with FF7 (characters not withstanding) is that they tried so hard to make it a cinematic experience (which worked, don't get me wrong) that the actual game itself took a big hit. It made for a very linear experience with little-to-no real exploration, making it a pretty damn boring RPG.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 12, 2016)

I want treasure do HD ver. of Go & go!! toraburumekazu or perhaps 3DS ver....


----------



## Txustra (Jun 12, 2016)

Tales of >>>>> Final Fantasy


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Where is my sin and punishment HD game? And Space Harrier HD and outrun HD and Hang on HD!


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 12, 2016)

Txustra said:


> Tales of >>>>> Final Fantasy


Zeld... FINAL FANTASY


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


> I want treasure do HD ver. of Go & go!! toraburumekazu or perhaps 3DS ver....


Never heard of that game, is it fun?

When is gunstar heroes 3 HD?


----------



## Tigran (Jun 12, 2016)

I want a 3D VR remake of Snake Rattle and Roll! *hides!*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Metal gear solid vr missions should be "REAL VR MISSIONS"


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Never heard of that game, is it fun?
> 
> When is gunstar heroes 3 HD?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


>



Oh that game, is called mischief makers. 

Why did you call it that other name?


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh that game, is called mischief makers.
> 
> Why did you call it that other name?



Sorry Japanese title. I become lazy to look english name.


----------



## Supster131 (Jun 12, 2016)

I dislike Valve as a company.


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 12, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> I like kids of today saying:
> *undertrl is de best game, im actually very good in the game.*


But they've usually never played it, just watched Let's Players play it. These are usually the people whose favorite character is Sans.

The same people were fans of FNAF when it was a big thing, too.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2016)

Katsumi San said:


> Sorry Japanese title. I become lazy to look english name.


I see now, I didn't realize you were using the japanese title, i'm sorry, i should have known that we don't have the same name for stuff, is nice to meet someone from japan like youurself. 

I'll try to remember next time, thanks for clearing that up. 



Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> But they've usually never played it, just watched Let's Players play it. These are usually the people whose favorite character is Sans.
> 
> The same people were fans of FNAF when it was a big thing, too.



Undertale could use a better name and voice acting.


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 12, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> But they've usually never played it, just watched Let's Players play it. These are usually the people whose favorite character is Sans.
> 
> The same people were fans of FNAF when it was a big thing, too.


I hate when a kid says:
MINECRAFT AND FNAF FOR ALL THE LIFE.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alex4U said:


> I hate when a kid says:
> MINECRAFT AND FNAF FOR ALL THE LIFE.


Oh, and
MY FAVORITE UNDERTALE CHARACTER IS CHARA BECAUSE HE'S A MURDER LIKE FREEDY.
What the fuck????.


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Jun 12, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> The Dark Souls series is boring and slow as hell.


git gud, casul

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KSP said:


> Dark Souls games are only hard cause the enemies are way over leveled. Bring the down enemies down to your level and the game is easy as fuck.
> (Beat almost every Soul game including Bloodborne)


wat? its skill based. You can easily beat the game at soul level 1.


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 12, 2016)

*HALO IS THE BEST SHOOTER GAME.*


----------



## ShadowEmerald (Jun 12, 2016)

darcangel said:


> All dark souls are crap, they only rely on you playing over and over again the same part of the game till you memorize it


yall never been endgame and been to a high level duel huh?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Meteor7 said:


> Dark Souls is terrible. Not for being hard, but being slow, boring, tedious, repetitive, and uninteresting. The combat system has redeeming qualities, but the overall game design is exasperating and monotonous.
> 
> The Metal Gear Solid games have HILARIOUSLY terrible writing, and I genuinely love it. It's difficult for me to understand the subset of pseudo-intellectuals who praise its deep narrative. I'd say it's 15% legitimate drama and character with 70% being something I'd expect to see in a blatant parody and the remaining 15% are psychological and scientific fallacies. I actually enjoy the stories, though, for how much they genuinely make me laugh, and I'm not talking the "ohohoho, I'm so far above you, pleb. I derive pleasure from how stupid you are" I mean the "HAH! That's genuinely fucking genius! ...they're serious? Well, I still think it's funny."
> 
> ...


why does everyone hate dark souls?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 12, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> Classic Final Fantasy's turn-based combat is, from what I can tell, objectively shallower than most other combat systems. It allows for less and requires less of the player. My best guess as to why people still continue to praise it is nostalgia, but I honestly don't know. All I know is, it's way past its expiration date, and it's time to let go.


THANK YOU I KNEW I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE WHO THOUGHT THAT


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 12, 2016)

ShadowEmerald said:


> git gud, casul





ShadowEmerald said:


> yall never been endgame and been to a high level duel huh?
> 
> why does everyone hate dark souls?


First post: Is this even english? My dictionary screams in pain.

And no, I don't "hate" the game. Why should I? It just doesn't get to me, that's all. I tried it several times, but the slow fighting system and other things are just not fun for me.
Give me a Bayonetta with a character that does not feel like a rock, a speedy, challenging gameplay and I'm in. In my opinion, the greatest "challenge" in Dark Souls is to overcome the restricted, slow movement - which is why I dropped it after a short time.

Oh, and by the way: Next time, just read the description of the thread. We're not here to hear whining. :-)

_______________________________________________________________________________________

Open world Rockstar games are playable, but they seem to get you nowhere.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 12, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> The Last of Us is the worst game I have ever played. I thought the story sucked, I had no connections with the characters, and the multiplayer was trash. Naughty Dog really disappointed me with The Last of US.
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 is overrated. The game was boring and linear, yet no one complained about it's linearity. Move onto FF13 (which I really enjoyed, story was phenomenal), and people bitched about its linearity. Hypocrite much??


"But you can't dislike The Last of Us, it's critically acclaimed." said every fanboy ever.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Txustra said:


> Tales of >>>>> Final Fantasy


Generally I don't care about Final Fantasy except for IX because literally every game with the job system is the same. And I don't care for Cyberpunk/Future Fantasy. Especially Final Fantasy VII because like somebody else mentioned literally every character is boring and half of them are emo. I've only played Tales of the Abyss and Tales of Vesperia, but I've been meaning to play Symphonia (and the sequel) and Zestiria, but from what I've seen I have to agree.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 13, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Also, I really love Sheep for GBA.


That game was awesome on PlayStation


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 13, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> That game was awesome on PlayStation



Played it as well, I highly prefer the GBA one tho.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 13, 2016)

OoT is overrated as shit, it's a good game but it doesn't even come near to my Top 10 Best Games Ever.
Twilight Princess is a much better 3D Zelda than OoT.
FF7 is the best game ever. (yes, it's a pretty unpopular thing to say these days)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 13, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> In my opinion, the greatest "challenge" in Dark Souls is to overcome the restricted, slow movement - which is why I dropped it after a short time.


I said the same thing and got bitched out in the same retarded manner you did.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here's every Souls game:
CLONK CLONK CLONK CLONK *20 minute weapon swing animation* *dead*


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 13, 2016)

"In my opinion, the greatest "challenge" in Dark Souls is to overcome the restricted, slow movement - which is why I dropped it after a short time."
I feel the exact same way about Monster Hunter, which isn't even to imply that that's its worst fault. The unfair hitboxes, enemy attack speeds, and tedious mechanics such as sharpening and getting stunned fill out the rest of that franchise's bleach consumption-induced decisions. Also, why the hell does the character feel the need to pose after every consumable is used? Move, you fool, there's a dragon whose attack animation can start and finish before you have a chance to even move halfway out of its hitbox, even if you WEREN'T posing like an idiot.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok, here's an unpopular opinion. I've largely stopped playing new games because almost every new release these days requires you to make a new account, and I think that's bullshit. 

I've left a trail of hundreds of accounts behind me and I really don't want to accumulate unnecessary new ones, because the old ones keep getting hacked or leaked or won't stop sending me email. Multiplayer video games worked fine for decades without requiring any sort of account (MMO's a reasonable exception IMO, an accountless MMO would be a difficult although not impossible engineering task), and the current mandatory account craze these days is mostly about extracting money out of people via cash shops. I deeply resent game developers making my life harder so they can extract more money out of me, and I'd rather just not play new games then buy into this horseshit.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 13, 2016)

Holy hell did this thread blow up lol


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 14, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Holy hell did this thread blow up lol


there are a lot of unpopular people on the temp.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 14, 2016)

grossaffe said:


> there are a lot of unpopular people on the temp.


*snorts awkwardly* Not me, I'm sooper cool. >B)


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 14, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> *snorts awkwardly* Not me, I'm sooper cool. >B)


*mentally notes that this was posted in the unpopular opinions thread*


----------



## Tigran (Jun 15, 2016)

Of course I'm not popular.. I'm a sarcastic ass with facts.

That makes me unpopular... but then in this thread does that make me popular? And if this thread makes me popular... wouldn't that make me unpopular again? It's a paradox... Oh no! We're all gonna die!


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 15, 2016)

Figure I might as well post it here too, but I think the new Zelda game looks like shit.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 15, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> Figure I might as well post it here too, but I think the new Zelda game looks like shit.


I don't think it's an unpopular opinion, everyone always says that new Zelda games are shit when they're released and that the previous ones are so much better


----------



## T-hug (Jun 15, 2016)

Overwatch is overrated.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 15, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> I don't think it's an unpopular opinion, everyone always says that new Zelda games are shit when they're released and that the previous ones are so much better


I've never thought that, but I do see it. It just looks like it's trying to be an open world game using the name for marketing. I don't mind the exploration, I enjoyed it in Skyward Sword. But I feel like the new one is scrapping what makes the series great just to get sales and try to stay "relevant". It just looks like any other open world game but with Zelda enemies and items.

I prefer what I like to call "limited open world" where there's an open world (or somewhat open) environment but you also need to progress in the story to advance. I think that good story and characters are what make great games. Following market trends for sales won't make your game nearly as memorable imo.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Jun 15, 2016)

_Ocarina of Time_ is not the best _Zelda_ title


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 15, 2016)

New battlefield games are shit.

The game was at it's best when it was pc exclusive, ever since the mainline games went multiplatform it's been a dumbed down shell of it's former glory.


----------



## hii915 (Jun 15, 2016)

madden 3ds is ace


----------



## Nyap (Jun 15, 2016)

the new zelda game looks amazing


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Overwatch is overrated.



TBH everything blizzard has developed under the oversight of activition has been overrated. I sometimes wonder if when these kinds of big mergers happen, someone from HR gets assigned to go and fire all the actual gamers.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 16, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I've never thought that, but I do see it. It just looks like it's trying to be an open world game using the name for marketing. I don't mind the exploration, I enjoyed it in Skyward Sword. But I feel like the new one is scrapping what makes the series great just to get sales and try to stay "relevant". It just looks like any other open world game but with Zelda enemies and items.
> 
> I prefer what I like to call "limited open world" where there's an open world (or somewhat open) environment but you also need to progress in the story to advance. I think that good story and characters are what make great games. Following market trends for sales won't make your game nearly as memorable imo.


I share many of your reservations about the jump to a fully-open world, however we haven't seen nearly enough to know how its implementation really affects the game as a whole, and Aonuma has earned the benefit of the doubt in my book as all of his Zelda games have been home-runs as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## aljpn91 (Jun 18, 2016)

Devil's third is the best multiplayer game of this generation


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Jun 18, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> _Ocarina of Time_ is not the best _Zelda_ title


I haven't played or finished any Zelda game ever but I'd like to start with one, which one would you say is the best then?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 18, 2016)

CLOUD9RED said:


> I haven't played or finished any Zelda game ever but I'd like to start with one, which one would you say is the best then?


If you like secondary quests, I would recommend Wind Waker.
If you prefer having a long main quest with not many secondary quests, I would recommend A Link to the Past.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Jun 18, 2016)

CLOUD9RED said:


> I haven't played or finished any Zelda game ever but I'd like to start with one, which one would you say is the best then?


You can start with every game. I suggest you to not start with 'Zelda 1' nor 'Zelda 2' (NES).
You can start with 'A Link to the Past' (SNES), 'Oracle of Ages/Seasons' (play them together) or 'Link's Awakening DX' (GBC, my favorites). If you are not a noob with rpg/puzzle games/dungeon exploring you can start with 'Twilight Princess' or 'Wind Waker' (Wii U has HD remakes).
Every Zelda game is different. Play 'Majora's Mask' after 'Ocarina of Time'. Also, you can skip 'Phantom Hourglass' and 'Spirit Tracks' (DS).
I suggest also to play "Skyward Sword" not for first because it say many things you'll learn in other titles


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 18, 2016)

Having a top TN screen on your 3DS is better than having an IPS.


----------



## CLOUD9RED (Jun 18, 2016)

EmanueleBGN said:


> You can start with every game. I suggest you to not start with 'Zelda 1' nor 'Zelda 2' (NES).
> You can start with 'A Link to the Past' (SNES), 'Oracle of Ages/Seasons' (play them together) or 'Link's Awakening DX' (GBC, my favorites). If you are not a noob with rpg/puzzle games/dungeon exploring you can start with 'Twilight Princess' or 'Wind Waker' (Wii U has HD remakes).
> Every Zelda game is different. Play 'Majora's Mask' after 'Ocarina of Time'. Also, you can skip 'Phantom Hourglass' and 'Spirit Tracks' (DS).
> I suggest also to play "Skyward Sword" not for first because it say many things you'll learn in other titles



Oh great, they have A Link to the Past on VC 3DS  and it looks good! Thanks. Wish more games could go back to that retro look!


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 18, 2016)

migles said:


> mario 64 for the ds having shit controls?
> this is called "unpopular opinions" not "facts that are rarely said"
> 
> anyway. heres a very unpopular opinion:
> ...



So your unpopular argument is that digital table-top games suck and are an outdated concept? I can see why that'd be an unpopular idea.


----------



## Lightyose (Jun 18, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Video games are for nerds and virgins


So if I marry someone gaming is illegal... Im a nerd 2 (maybe)

Anyway, I think the wii u is one of the best gaming consoles there have been, no joke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



petethepug said:


> Mario
> Is
> Annoying
> All he does
> ...


Bowser, Mario and Peach have an eternal bond...


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 20, 2016)

Calling turn-based outdated is an uninformed opinion, because action games are just as old as TB games and there are a million different play styles for games, but in this case I'm talking about RPGs specifically. I can understand disliking TB or in the case of FF4-9, CT etc pseudo TB, but the various TB systems are simply different styles of play and are no more "outdated" than action RPGs. Calling TB outdated is an objectively incorrect statement.

Also, "open world" games are generally overrated. In many cases you'll get games that are massive, but highly unpolished and based more on quantity than quality. Some level of linearity isn't necessarily a bad thing and there's a balance between linear and open design. Both extremes usually suck.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 20, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Calling turn-based outdated is an uninformed opinion, because action games are just as old as TB games and there are a million different play styles for games, but in this case I'm talking about RPGs specifically. I can understand disliking TB or in the case of FF4-9, CT etc pseudo TB, but the various TB systems are simply different styles of play and are no more "outdated" than action RPGs. Calling TB outdated is an objectively incorrect statement.
> 
> Also, "open world" games are generally overrated. In many cases you'll get games that are massive, but highly unpolished and based more on quantity than quality. Some level of linearity isn't necessarily a bad thing and there's a balance between linear and open design. Both extremes usually suck.


I prefer things where the open world or exploration parts are limited by story progression. That's one of the things I like about 3D Zelda games, the Xenoblade games, and one of the things I love about Fable games (even if they're generally not great). Honestly I think that hype plays a big part in how well games are received. We're at a point where even if a game doesn't deserve all the hype or deliver it's still considered "amazing" because nobody wants to admit this mainstream hyped game is overrated or underwhelming. I genuinely consider The Evil Within to be significantly better than The Last of Us (not a very relevant comparison, but still. My PS4 ran The Evil Within flawlessly so I have no comment on the performance issues).


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jun 21, 2016)

RedBlueGreen said:


> I prefer things where the open world or exploration parts are limited by story progression. That's one of the things I like about 3D Zelda games, the Xenoblade games, and one of the things I love about Fable games (even if they're generally not great). Honestly I think that hype plays a big part in how well games are received. We're at a point where even if a game doesn't deserve all the hype or deliver it's still considered "amazing" because nobody wants to admit this mainstream hyped game is overrated or underwhelming. I genuinely consider The Evil Within to be significantly better than The Last of Us (not a very relevant comparison, but still. My PS4 ran The Evil Within flawlessly so I have no comment on the performance issues).


I agree with your general point but since I stick to old games entirely these days, I haven't played either of the games you mentioned so I have no opinion of either, but yeah, hype definitely plays a big role and it always has. Difference is, games released when I was growing up, and lots of them were terrible so don't get me wrong, were at least more or less finished and while we couldn't play online, we also didn't have to deal with DLC, microtrans BS and all that bad stuff either.

As an aside, I'd prefer a game be released complete with PS2-level graphics(jaggies included!) than pay $60 for an incomplete game full of DLC scams. A good art style trumps things like poly count, texture res etc etc. See Capcom's 2d arcade games as well as many SNK games among countless others for good examples of that, because many of those games still look GOOD. Vampire Savior anyone?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 23, 2016)

Gateway is the best. /s


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 23, 2016)

Migthy No. 9 is fun and I'm glad it's not just a Megaman clone. There's a lot of stuff in it that makes it more enjoyable than the original Megaman games IMO.


----------



## cokacommando (Jun 23, 2016)

I don't know if this has already been said. But Pokemon Gen III are not only the worst Pokemon games but just objectively badly designed games.


----------



## jackthelost (Jun 23, 2016)

Pokemon is way overrated.Also mario games don't seam  to change much.


----------



## banzai200 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sonic Unleashed is a good game
Pokémon Gen 5 is nice and original and X/Y is kinda bland
Typhlosion is the best starter evolution ever


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2018)

Videogames with idiotic Savegameoptions.


----------



## Shenyang (Nov 28, 2018)

South Park 64 was a good game


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Aug 11, 2019)

First person view is actually starting to get boring when it comes to RPG games, I think art style should determined if a game should be first or third.

I wish Disney never gave up on Spectrobes, it would've been a good competition with Pokemon, I honestly thought the Spectrobes series was better than Pokemon despite it only being 2 titles released on the DS. I love the fact that I could bring bring monster back to life once I use fossil machine (Forgot what it's called been so long lol).

I hate the fact that some games have to be called a clone like God Eater since it is in the Monster Hunter genre what exactly makes it a clone? I mean its has similarities (Better game in it's own right), but it is not equivalent to that new PS4 game Genshin Impact (It's looks good i'll probably buy it if i had a PS4 lol) which looks strikingly like an exact copy of Zelda Breath of the Wild...


----------



## Humanity (Aug 13, 2019)

cokacommando said:


> I don't know if this has already been said. But Pokemon Gen III are not only the worst Pokemon games but just objectively badly designed games.


I disagree.

Gen III is the only one that I respect because they run at 60FPS.

Every other main series Pokemon game runs at 30FPS.. eew.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 13, 2019)

Logan97 said:


> First person view is actually starting to get boring when it comes to RPG games, I think art style should determined if a game should be first or third.
> 
> I wish Disney never gave up on Spectrobes, it would've been a good competition with Pokemon, I honestly thought the Spectrobes series was better than Pokemon despite it only being 2 titles released on the DS. I love the fact that I could bring bring monster back to life once I use fossil machine (Forgot what it's called been so long lol).
> 
> I hate the fact that some games have to be called a clone like God Eater since it is in the Monster Hunter genre what exactly makes it a clone? I mean its has similarities (Better game in it's own right), but it is not equivalent to that new PS4 game Genshin Impact (It's looks good i'll probably buy it if i had a PS4 lol) which looks strikingly like an exact copy of Zelda Breath of the Wild...


One of the crappy things about Monster Hunter style games is that if it isn't Monster Hunter it's playerbase will die. Freedom Wars is dead, Toukiden 2 is dead, Soul Sacrifice Delta is essentially dead, and I don't know about God Eater games, but I doubt there are many people on multiplayer.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 13, 2019)

Secret of Mana is a bad game with cluncy action battle mechanics and a suicidal AI.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't like Doom (2016). It's a good game, but I prefer slower paced shooters.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Aug 13, 2019)

Sonic Forces is better than Super Mario Odyssey. Odyssey just feels too floaty and long compared to Sonic Forces.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 14, 2019)

New AAA games are just tech demos to me, therefore all I care about is how amazing they look and sound. If I want good gameplay I can just play something from the 80s or 90s.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 14, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> New AAA games are just tech demos to me, therefore all I care about is how amazing they look and sound. If I want good gameplay I can just play something from the 80s or 90s.


that's a pretty flawed logic
so in 20 years from now you're going to enjoy the games of today?

as for my opinion:
the last remnant wasn't actually that hard to beat once you figure out what you're doing wrong


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 14, 2019)

DBlaze said:


> that's a pretty flawed logic
> so in 20 years from now you're going to enjoy the games of today?


No idea how you drew that conclusion. I'm not using some kind of algorithm, my preference will still remain 80s and 90s no matter how old I get. But thanks for affirming my post belongs in this thread.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Aug 14, 2019)

Botw. It's an ok game but a 10/10 masterpiece it isn't.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 14, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> No idea how you drew that conclusion. I'm not using some kind of algorithm, my preference will still remain 80s and 90s no matter how old I get. But thanks for affirming my post belongs in this thread.


Because back in those years, those game would've been tech demos for that time, but tried and true for this day and age.
Same would then go for games of this day and age being tried and true in 203x
I agree though, I enjoy older games more than the newer with an exception every now and then.


----------



## Tigran (Aug 14, 2019)

FF7 and LttP are not the best of their series.

FF7 int he US wasn't even good to begin with.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 14, 2019)

Tigran said:


> FF7 and LttP are not the best of their series.
> 
> FF7 int he US wasn't even good to begin with.


just out of curiosity but what does "in the US" have to do with FF7?


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 14, 2019)

DBlaze said:


> Because back in those years, those game would've been tech demos for that time, but tried and true for this day and age.
> Same would then go for games of this day and age being tried and true in 203x
> I agree though, I enjoy older games more than the newer with an exception every now and then.


Yeah, there were definitely games that felt more like tech demos back then.. Rise of the Robots comes to mind.. but oddly enough I still liked playing it. Maybe I'm just jaded after 40+ years of gaming.


----------



## Tigran (Aug 14, 2019)

DBlaze said:


> just out of curiosity but what does "in the US" have to do with FF7?



Horrendous Translation is a big part.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 14, 2019)

*Chrono Cross is better than Chrono Trigger*

in prettymuch every way, was a killer game in it's own right even without knowing the events or story from Chrono Trigger, and even has Chrono Trigger character cameos and a tiny bit of lore. And it's a VERY long RPG for only being two discs long. (Most of the game is on Disc 1) It's rare to find a Cross fan that liked it more that Trigger, but HERE I AM.

And since this is an open platform, feel free to roast my ass for this heresy.


----------



## subtextz (Aug 14, 2019)

WoW Classic just a shameless cash grab to predate on nostalgia. WotLK is WoW's peak and it's been downhill ever since.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 15, 2019)

The 3DS sure seems to have a have a lot of life in it, for all the halt it seems to be coming to.


----------



## Humanity (Aug 15, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> The 3DS sure seems to have a have a lot of life in it, for all the halt it seems to be coming to.


Do you mean homebrew life or Nintendo-licensed life?


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 15, 2019)

Humanity said:


> Do you mean homebrew life or Nintendo-licensed life?


Nintendo licensed! It really seems like they're shutting and phasing the 3DS out to make way for the Switch, which is okay as a marketing tactic, but there sure were a lot of cool games for it, for those who didn't take it for granted as a kids' system...


----------



## SquidGuy (Aug 15, 2019)

JJBA EOH was better than All-Star Battle


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 15, 2019)

Noctosphere was actually pretty cool...


----------



## Humanity (Aug 15, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> Nintendo licensed! It really seems like they're shutting and phasing the 3DS out to make way for the Switch, which is okay as a marketing tactic, but there sure were a lot of cool games for it, for those who didn't take it for granted as a kids' system...


I mean sure, it has some life left in it in terms of entertainment value. 

I really would like to own one. They are too expensive, though. 

It has 0 life left in it in terms of Nintendo pushing it to consumers and good quality licensed games being published for it.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 15, 2019)

The 3ds should die


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 15, 2019)

Zun doesn't know what he is doing anymore and each next touhou game is worst than the previous one.
Mostly in the technical side (bullet color/visibility, mechanics and game balance) but the last games stories are very hit and miss (15 story is the stupidest to date and 16 introduces a yukari clone because reasons).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 15, 2019)

Jayro said:


> *Chrono Cross is better than Chrono Trigger* in prettymuch every way, was a killer game in it's own right even without knowing the events or story from Chrono Trigger, and even has Chrono Trigger character cameos and a tiny bit of lore. And it's a VERY long RPG for only being two discs long. (Most of the game is on Disc 1) It's rare to find a Cross fan that liked it more that Trigger, but HERE I AM.
> 
> And since this is an open platform, feel free to roast my ass for this heresy.


Yasunori Mitsuda forever... in that aspect sure it got better, he improved.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 21, 2019)

An intel atom z8350 with 2gb of ram and windows 10 is perfect for gaming...
And I'm dead serious.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Aug 22, 2019)

FPS players are the reason why the video game industry is the way it is.

Gyro is great for controlling fps games on console, pc and switch fans embrace. Xbox and Playstation fans refuse to use gyro because they are afraid to admit that aim assist helps them get kills.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> An intel atom z8350 with 2gb of ram and windows 10 is perfect for gaming...
> And I'm dead serious.



Except that Windows 10 itself hogs 1.5GB of that 2GB RAM, and also takes 15GB of the 32GB storage on those devices. Wait till you update Windows 10 to one of the new releases, you will need double the storage.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2019)

AssemblerX86 said:


> Except that Windows 10 itself hogs 1.5GB of that 2GB RAM, and also takes 15GB of the 32GB storage on those devices. Wait till you update Windows 10 to one of the new releases, you will need double the storage.


Yes of course. I've purchased a decently fast class 10 64gb sd card (big enough for games, that's all it's for), but also I failed to mention I am only playing old games like Jedi Outcast, Battlefield 2  and Halo CE.

But it's also good enough for some games like Nexuiz, and Cube 2: Sauerbraten, which is also why I like it.

See? It's an unpopular gaming opinion :3


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 22, 2019)

Streets of Rage 5 looks better than Streets of Rage 4


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Streets of Rage 5 looks better than Streets of Rage 4



That actually looks like some kind of mod, SORR has more polish :3


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 22, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> some kind



It is--but I believe you can change the graphics, among other things.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Cube 2: Sauerbraten



That game hasn't received any updates since a long time, right? That's one of the reasons preventing me from playing it, game might die any day.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2019)

AssemblerX86 said:


> That game hasn't received any updates since a long time, right? That's one of the reasons preventing me from playing it, game might die any day.


Yes, it's been awhile. It's open source, so there's always a chance someone who loves the game will fix the problems that may occur. I play offline alot anyways, and I do enjoy the bots, they are challenging enough.


----------



## BwillF3 (Sep 28, 2019)

People are way too harsh on Paper Mario Sticker Star. Yes, it has almost nothing of what made the previous games great, but with a few minor changes (Primarily adding something to actually justify battles), it probably would have been pretty well received if it was a new IP.
Gold/Silver are the worst Pokemon games.
The N64 is super overrated. It has next to no worthwhile games outside of Nintendo (Which, outside of the Zelda and Mario games, were mediocre by Nintendo's standards) and Rare's offerings, and its controller baffles me to this very day and has a toothpick for an analog stick.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Sep 28, 2019)

half life 3 is never coming

fite me (ง ͠° ͟ل ͡°)ง


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Sep 28, 2019)

BwillF3 said:


> The N64 is super overrated. It has next to no worthwhile games outside of Nintendo (Which, outside of the Zelda and Mario games, were mediocre by Nintendo's standards) and Rare's offerings, and its controller baffles me to this very day and has a toothpick for an analog stick.



- Chameleon Twist 1&2
- Snowboard Kids 1&2
- S.C.A.R.S
- Yoshi's Story
- Space Station Silicon Valley

... that's all of the n64 games that aren't Mario/Zelda/Rare's I can remember. Guess you're right.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

ScienceBETCH said:


> half life 3 is never coming
> 
> fite me (ง ͠° ͟ل ͡°)ง



This is not a popular opinions thread though


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 28, 2019)

I like Mario Kart Tour; it's obviously not as good as the console releases, but I think it's pretty fun to play.


----------



## Uiaad (Sep 28, 2019)

Iconic hats aside the watch_dogs series has been pretty good ... tho I withhold judgement on legion because i'm really on the fence after the reveal trailer


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 28, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> Iconic hats aside the watch_dogs series has been pretty good ... tho I withhold judgement on legion because i'm really on the fence after the reveal trailer



Yes, finally. I absolutely enjoyed both games and replayed them a lot.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 28, 2019)

superman 64 - goty material.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 29, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I like Mario Kart Tour; it's obviously not as good as the console releases, but I think it's pretty fun to play.


Does it allow controllers to play?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 29, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Does it allow controllers to play?


No. You have to put up with the crappy touch controls, but you can get used to them after a while.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2019)

Having Open-Worlds as a feature in games is highly overrated and arguably harms the overall qaulity of any given game, for far too many reasons to list here.


I am looking at you Final Fantasy 15, (the fact that no one wanted to take credit for the lackluster story as seen in the credits & coupled with the fact that the game completely changed playstyle in the later half of the game should say a lot).


----------



## ignare (Sep 29, 2019)

Naruto Clash of Ninja 2 is the best multiplayer fighting game!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 30, 2019)

There's a large and continuously growing market segment in mobile games. Its percentage is already larger than PC and consoles combined...but due to the existence of free to play/pay to win games in that market, many gamers shun the potential rather than accept that some mobile games are actually pretty damn good.


----------



## DBlaze (Sep 30, 2019)

I play video games for fun


----------



## Temporium (Oct 18, 2019)

Well what about Elteria Adventures? It is kinda new and i've seen it quite some times on the web.

It is in Alpha so here is there trailer:


----------



## ranja81 (Oct 18, 2019)

All Zelda games are terrible


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

ranja81 said:


> All Zelda games are terrible



Damn.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Oct 18, 2019)

Borderlands 2 is too hard without grinding and/or completing every side quest possible as soon as they become available.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Borderlands 2 is too hard without grinding and/or completing every side quest possible as soon as they become available.



Dude, I can hear so many fans getting eager to help you out.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Oct 18, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Dude, I can hear so many fans getting eager to help you out.


Already gave up. If I remember correctly I got somewhere around level 51-55 before I uninstalled it lol
Wasn't really fun for me either (probably cause of how hard it was), so I don't miss it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 18, 2019)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> Already gave up. If I remember correctly I got somewhere around level 51-55 before I uninstalled it lol
> Wasn't really fun for me either (probably cause of how hard it was), so I don't miss it.



In that case no amount of help isn't going to help.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 19, 2019)

Super Mario Kart is the best Mario Kart.
Less item-heavy and drifting/sliding was the most fun in the original.
Until downside is the lack of 4P MP.


----------



## Zense (Oct 19, 2019)

Unpopular opinions based on GBAtemp or other gaming sites:
- Raytracing is underwhelming and not worthy of a hardware upgrade, be it a new console or graphics card. You'll never notice the difference when running around firing at everything.
- The World Ends With You has a terrible story and the music is just annoying. All in all a bad game.
- Tales of Symphonia has a lame story and one of the guys is actually called "Genis" and he gets spanked by his teacher. The gameplay is a mess.
- Super Mario 64 DS is better than the original.
- The original Kingdom Hearts is the only game in the series that ever needed to exist.
- Final Fantasy The 4 Heroes of Light is actually a really good game.
- Final Fantasy IV SNES/PSP sucks.
- Heroes of Might and Magic IV is the best in the series.
- Marjora's Mask is better than Ocarina of Time (~not a very unpopular opinion).
- Almost no one would care about Earthbound if Ness hadn't been in Smash. The game is not that great.
- Smash 64 is the best smash game. You can actually see your character without using binoculars.
- The Gamecube controller is for small hands and just meh. The shoulder triggers suck.
- Character creation and looks customization in games is a waste of time.
- Halo 1 has a horrible and boring story and the campaign is repetitive.


Unpopular opinions based on the amount of gamers playing them, though I think most tempers agree on these:
- MOBAs are just timesinks with unengaging repetitiveness.
- MMOs have no point to them.
- Fifa sucks. So does any other sports game that tries to be completely realistic.
- COD is just the same game since modern warfare.
- Assassin's Creed is ass. Boring gameplay, boring story.
- If you've played any console GTA game from 3 and onwards, you've played them all. The novelty and thrill of doing illegal things in a video game wears off.


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

Street Fighter 2, Pokémon and Final Fantasy are too overrated. 
Super Mario Galaxy is the best Mario game ever made. 
MOBA's sucks. 
Most of turn based RPG's are generic. 
The DS Legend Of Zelda games controls are horrible. 
Most recente FPS games are almost identical.


----------



## Uiaad (Apr 4, 2020)

ericgobbo said:


> The DS Legend Of Zelda games controls are horrible


When has that been unpopular as an opinion?


----------



## ericgobbo (Apr 4, 2020)

Uiaad said:


> When has that been unpopular as an opinion?


I don't know. I said it because i never saw someone talking about it.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Apr 4, 2020)

Zense said:


> Unpopular opinions based on GBAtemp or other gaming sites:
> - Raytracing is underwhelming and not worthy of a hardware upgrade, be it a new console or graphics card.
> - The World Ends With You has a terrible story and the music is just annoying. All in all a bad game.
> - Tales of Symphonia has a lame story and one of the guys is actually called "Genis" and he gets spanked by his teacher. The gameplay is a mess.
> ...


I think KHII was fine story wise. Birth By Sleep is where it started to get super convoluted.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 13, 2020)

Smash 3DS was a decent game
The DS Zelda games are great and the controls are fine
AoL is a refreshing challenge for Zelda fans
Monthly subscriptions are pointless and disappointing
Kid Icarus needs a new installment
Switch Lite is the 2DS of the Switch world
E3 shouldn't die


----------



## Zense (Apr 13, 2020)

AdenTheThird said:


> Smash 3DS was a decent game
> The DS Zelda games are great and the controls are fine
> AoL is a refreshing challenge for Zelda fans
> Monthly subscriptions are pointless and disappointing
> ...


I think most people enjoyed Kid Icarus Uprising, controls aside, but you mean a back to its roots platformer?
Switch Lite is definetely the 2DS of the Switch world, though maybe less of a compromise than what the 2ds was.
We need E3 for the cringe compilations after, so I think most people agree on that.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 13, 2020)

Sonic 4 is good


----------



## sion_zaphod (Apr 13, 2020)

Every FPS game is s##t single player.  Lan play death match make them only semi worth while games.  I would rather play through shmups than any FPS.  Haha.  Watch the hate flood in.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 15, 2020)

Brawl is not the worst Smash Bros game.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 15, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> Brawl is not the worst Smash Bros game.


i agree, that title belongs to
oh no
oh nonono
i will get burned at the stakes for saying this
but,
I think Melee is the worst smash game.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 15, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> I think Melee is the worst smash game.


Now why would you say something so controversial, yet so brave?


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Apr 15, 2020)

Brawl is better than melee


----------



## Zense (Apr 15, 2020)

Smash 64 is better than Brawl and Melee.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 16, 2020)

Zense said:


> I think most people enjoyed Kid Icarus Uprising, controls aside, but you mean a back to its roots platformer?
> Switch Lite is definetely the 2DS of the Switch world, though maybe less of a compromise than what the 2ds was.
> We need E3 for the cringe compilations after, so I think most people agree on that.


Well, I think that Uprising pushed the graphical limitations of the 3DS to the very limit, and think that a sequel (or even an HD remake) would look absolutely stunning on an HD console.


----------



## smacks (Apr 19, 2020)

The only thing I can think of right now is that Sonic the Hedgehog is lame. Quite possibly one of lamest characters ever created, if I'm being honest. It should've never left the drawing board.

Oh, and that the world would've been a better place without Fortnite.

Yeah.



RedBlueGreen said:


> I think KHII was fine story wise. Birth By Sleep is where it started to get super convoluted.



I agree. I think everything could've ended with the second game, after that, as you said, things just got messy. Don't get me wrong, I liked some of the games after II. Can't say the same about III, though.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 22, 2020)

In controllers replaceable AA>built in lithium battery. At least Microsoft are still holding out (at least on the standard controller).


----------



## Robert Newbie (Apr 23, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> Secret of Mana is a bad game with cluncy action battle mechanics and a suicidal AI.


I was perusing the thread, and I wanted to lean into this one more. I am a huge fan of Secret of Mana. I was young when 1993 hit, and I was really taken aback by the superb graphics, music, and story. I never got over the mechanics themselves, though.

I agree that it's clunky, and I absolutely abhor the power-up mechanic in particular -- Nothing is worse than waiting through the power up process only to have the enemy dodge/block the attack. Not to mention the AI getting stuck on level objects.

I tend to think of the game like Terraria: It's meant to be played with other people, and doing so without is a more difficult experience. (Hell, some of Terraria's bosses are impossible without other people there to keep the boss from fleeing.)

Regardless, I still think Secret of Mana is a must-play, and it's nice that the remakes made the series relevant again.


----------



## IC_ (Apr 23, 2020)

The Switch is a piece of garbage and Nintendo only cares about money these days


----------



## Pacheko17 (Apr 23, 2020)

Mario 64 DS controls just fine
Ghost Recon for the Wii is a decent game
FPS games are best played with the Wiimote
The original Sonic games have bad design and are overrated, however, still good games
The Vita is the best handheld system ever made.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2020)

I got nothing else than unpopular opinions about games. Basically I'm Stan from South Park with his cynical asshole diagnosis when it comes to games.

- I dislike most of the game stories, because I can't get into the characters or into the stories. I simply don't care. And if the game has emphasis on story, I rarely like it. I rather watch a movie or read a book for story
- Open worlds and big worlds are waste of time -> less is more
- rpg elements and rpg progression slapped on top of games is bad design, and numbers going up on character sheets is not compelling gameplay
- Grinding is very rarely fun, and if someone says "you have to play 10 hours to enjoy it" or "it gets good on the second playthrough" or "the game only starts in the end-game", the game was never good
- "The story is really good" does not justify otherwise average experience
- ...all the above combined, 95% of JRPGs are not good
- Dark Souls would have been better as a pure action title without RPG elements
- Achievements or trophies are not a good motivator or prizes for doing something dull
- There have been only handful of dlcs/expansions worth your time and money
- Paid cosmetics are trash and can spoil a game as well as pay-to-win stuff. I don't care to see people flexing with all the waterguns, hats and silly panda costumes
- That said, complicated menus which reserve huge space for advertisements, social links and in-game stores are instant turnoff
- Most new games from big companies are watered down and driven forward by the marketing teams...
- Even if I like RE1/RE2 remakes, I want to see less sequels, remakes and reboots
- The gaming experience was better with splitscreen than over the net, and talking and passing controller between friends was better than streaming
- Halo 2 is the worst Bungie halo game

...but I don't think any less of you if you disagree with all of these.


----------



## RyRyIV (Jun 4, 2020)

arq said:


> - Achievements or trophies are not a good motivator or prizes for doing something dull



I came here to have a good time, not to be attacked like this


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 4, 2020)

Xbox Live Gold and PSN subscriptions are a huge waste of money. You're paying for MS and Sony to maintain their servers and add new features, but they're just as easily some of the worst in the history of gaming. I'd rather they install XFire as their chat service instead of their awful party and text chats. 

Note, I didn't include Nintendo because everyone knows and agrees that their servers are nothing but a meme at this point.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Armadillo said:


> In controllers replaceable AA>built in lithium battery. At least Microsoft are still holding out (at least on the standard controller).


I don't understand why people actually want a built in, rechargeable battery. At the very least, give us the option of AAs.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2020)

i've returned to this thread because i didn't know this was an unpopular opinion: gta needs to be played with mouse and keyboard, even with aim assist the gunplay is much worse than aiming with a mouse


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i've returned to this thread because i didn't know this was an unpopular opinion: gta needs to be played with mouse and keyboard, even with aim assist the gunplay is much worse than aiming with a mouse


also we NEED MORE 2D GTA LOVE
PEOPLE SEEM TO FUCKING IGNORE THEIR EXISTANCE AND IT PISSES ME OFF


----------



## Jayro (Jul 22, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> also we NEED MORE 2D GTA LOVE
> PEOPLE SEEM TO FUCKING IGNORE THEIR EXISTANCE AND IT PISSES ME OFF


That's because the 2D gameplay was very limiting, and was only really done because the PS1 hardware sucked ass.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2020)

Jayro said:


> That's because the 2D gameplay was very limiting, and was only really done because the PS1 hardware sucked ass.


its not in the 2d universe, but i've heard good things from gta advance, chinatown wars was 2.5d as well


Stealphie said:


> also we NEED MORE 2D GTA LOVE
> PEOPLE SEEM TO FUCKING IGNORE THEIR EXISTANCE AND IT PISSES ME OFF


i like the gameplay of 2d gta games, but people expect too much from the name gta and seeing a 2d gta would piss off the kids that only played 5

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Armadillo said:


> In controllers replaceable AA>built in lithium battery. At least Microsoft are still holding out (at least on the standard controller).


the dualshock 4's aproach isnt really that bad, sure, changing the battery is not as easy as pop off lid, pop off old battery, pop in new one, pop on lid, but it's fairly easy to replace, and you dont do it often, i still however preffer my xbox controller if i bring my laptop with me, because buying new batteries is easier than buying a new microb cable, should i forget any of the two


----------



## Jayro (Jul 22, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:
			
		

> i like the gameplay of 2d gta games, but people expect too much from the name gta and seeing a 2d gta would piss off the kids that only played 5


True, but I started with III on PC, and then San Andreas on PS2, then Vice City on Xbox. Then 4 on 360, and 5 on PS3. So all I've ever known was 3D GTA games, and I like them. 4 had really shitty shadows though, it gave me a headache, same with the bloom that was popular at the time.


----------



## gatorologist (Jul 25, 2020)

pokemon should never have introduced the running shoes. just give us the bike earlier


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i like the gameplay of 2d gta games



GTA2 multiplayer was really fun, though unbalanced and had only a single good map (Tiny Town). The 2d allowed fun gameplay with guns and cars, since you could avoid cars by jumping, but cars could also get almost everywhere and you could install land mines and machine guns to them for dealing with people. And the police usually chased the leading player, and if I remember correctly, being beaten by cops reduced score by one as a catchup mechanic.

...then came GTA4 in which multiplayer was borefest, people just ducking behind chest high walls, sniping single bullet headshots to anyone daring to drive a car, cars could not get anywhere and the hit detection was so poor that you could never splatter anyone.

--

Another unpopular opinion:
- First person melee gameplay is horrible. Swinging weapons is unreliable, shaking the camera is nauseating and the hits lack umpf. The only exception I can think of is the Halo's energy sword.*

Dunno why every 1st person game wants to have way too many melee weapons and put a lot of focus on them.


* Can't say anything about melee combat in VR as I have no experience.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2020)

gatorologist said:


> pokemon should never have introduced the running shoes. just give us the bike earlier


the running shoes are great because they give you the option of having one assigned item instead of the bike while still increasing your speed(a lot of the time my assigned item was a fishing rod so this was a life saver), what they shouldnt have done is not having them from the start and not letting you use them on interiors


arq said:


> GTA2 multiplayer was really fun, though unbalanced and had only a single good map (Tiny Town). The 2d allowed fun gameplay with guns and cars, since you could avoid cars by jumping, but cars could also get almost everywhere and you could install land mines and machine guns to them for dealing with people. And the police usually chased the leading player, and if I remember correctly, being beaten by cops reduced score by one as a catchup mechanic.
> 
> ...then came GTA4 in which multiplayer was borefest, people just ducking behind chest high walls, sniping single bullet headshots to anyone daring to drive a car, cars could not get anywhere and the hit detection was so poor that you could never splatter anyone.
> 
> ...


might give it a try as i never had anyone to try multiplayer with, as for fps melee, i like counter strike's implementation


----------



## wezlyons (Aug 13, 2020)

The Halo games are average at best.
Fallout 3 and 4 are boring, clunky and a chore to play.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 14, 2020)

Pacheko17 said:


> Mario 64 DS controls just fine


You mean with the stylus or Dpad? They changed the software for the Dpad controls. They are ok and it is playable with stylus, too.



Pacheko17 said:


> Ghost Recon for the Wii is a decent game
> FPS games are best played with the Wiimote


-Thought so too
-Obviously; too bad we are a minority due to lack of exposure (besides the early Red Steel and CoD3 which had few controls options) and patience. Most people didn´t even know about fixing the screen position via holding a button (see Metroid in NintendoLand - though here it is the opposite: hold a button to move the camera)


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Aug 14, 2020)

Banjo-Kazooie>Mario 64
Diddy Kong Racing> Mario Kart


----------



## emigre (Aug 19, 2020)

ZOE 2nd Runner is not a particularly good game.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2020)

Super Smash Bros. series is not noob friendly nor a party game.

...or at least my attempts with it and friends. At least Brawl and Ultimate are quite frantic and hard to follow for newcomers, and if there is even a single better player, the rest are not going to have much fun. I've never been able to play the game with friends more than a half an hour or similar until we've given up and began playing something else. I myself played Melee alone or with my brother quite a lot, but also gave up almost immediately after my high school friend just juggled me around with Sheik.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 21, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> You mean with the stylus or Dpad? They changed the software for the Dpad controls. They are ok and it is playable with stylus, too.
> 
> -Thought so too
> -Obviously; too bad we are a minority due to lack of exposure (besides the early Red Steel and CoD3 which had few controls options) and patience. Most people didn´t even know about fixing the screen position via holding a button (see Metroid in NintendoLand - though here it is the opposite: hold a button to move the camera)



I really liked dpad controls, didn't feel very comfortable with the stylus though but I can see people getting used to it, I played tons of Prime Hunters with the stylus. 

And yeah, it's pretty sad that we were mostly ignored. Even when MW3 came out, there weren't that many players on the Wii compared to other consoles. Still had tons of fun though.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 22, 2020)

arq said:


> Super Smash Bros. series is not noob friendly nor a party game.


Not a party game in the sense of friendly to new players, indeed. In no other fighting game is staying on the stage as difficult and button mashing as useless.
However, it is the best party game if there is a reasonable challenge for everyone and a base-line skill of every participant.


----------



## Daggot (Aug 22, 2020)

emigre said:


> ZOE 2nd Runner is not a particularly good game.


Since this is an unpopular opinions thread I'll attach my own to this one. The first Zone of the Enders was better.


----------



## Cromax (Aug 22, 2020)

"Zone of the Enders" game/demo that was soo good that left an empty hole in your heart - but you never did fulfilled it. This is definitely 90's "sad" type of fantasy, but hell, it was a good one. Look Neverinth on steam. Player SADNESS is equal to TV show Firefly…. it is dead....


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Aug 22, 2020)

I actually liked the movement systems in the futuristic call of duty games. they added that extra layer of variety to the games rather then it being the same thing (running around) all the time.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 4, 2020)

Graphic are more important than gameplay.


----------



## Lightyose (Sep 4, 2020)

Water Temple in Ocarina of Time was easy and is one of the best dungeons.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 14, 2020)

Not sure if it was already posted, but I just played Dark Souls for the first time and the gameplay is horrifically bad and clunky.  Not sure how anyone who is used to playing ultra-responsive, 1st person PC games can touch this garbage.  Tried it with both a gamepad and mouse, and it sucks either way.

Plenty of PC games like Dark Messiah of Might & Magic had great melee combat, so there's no reason for Dark Souls combat to be so clunky and terrible.  It's like they designed the game poorly on purpose then pretend it's a postive feature.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Oct 14, 2020)

Halo 4 is the second-best game in the series so far. Right behind Halo 1.
And as a bonus unpopular opinion, original Halo 3 sucked. Only now after getting 1080p, 60FPS+ gameplay and networking patches it's _finally_ decent.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Oct 14, 2020)

basically every game that was on consoles/computers before the nes are shit


----------



## Jayro (Oct 14, 2020)

Halo: CE for PC (original release) was very average, at best. I had never played a Halo game before, so I tried the first one, and it felt very generic. The vehicles drove very sloppy, the enemies were just bullet sponges that would die whenever they feel like they've had enough, and the backtracking... OMG, the backtracking... I couldn't even beat the last level where all the explosions are going off all under and around you because the stupid warthog kept getting stuck in the tunnel, and I'd always run out of time. But it was a solid 6 out of 10. Not shitty, but nothing special either. Very generic shooter. This was an unbiased opinion of the game, from a franchise I had never played before.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 14, 2020)

KOF99 is the best KOF and Athena the best character.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 14, 2020)

The 3rd generation of pokemon games was the low point before sun and moon to its place


----------



## Zense (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's a currently relevant opinion:
Demon's Souls remake broke the atmosphere of the original and looks worse for that.

Also I noticed that the most popular opinion of this thread is that open world games are boring.

Oh and Zelda CDi games should be considered cannon and added to the official timeline.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Halo: CE for PC (original release) was very average, at best. I had never played a Halo game before, so I tried the first one, and it felt very generic. The vehicles drove very sloppy, the enemies were just bullet sponges that would die whenever they feel like they've had enough, and the backtracking... OMG, the backtracking... I couldn't even beat the last level where all the explosions are going off all under and around you because the stupid warthog kept getting stuck in the tunnel, and I'd always run out of time. But it was a solid 6 out of 10. Not shitty, but nothing special either. Very generic shooter. This was an unbiased opinion of the game, from a franchise I had never played before.


never played halo, but apparently, the pc port was pretty bad, mostly graphical glitches, like normals not loading where they should, but microsoft basically based all rereleases on the pc port due to the netcode being better, though from what you are saying the xbox version would give you the same issues you describe, maybe bring it up to a 7/10 at best


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Dragon Ball Z: Tenkaichi 3 is praised as the best DBZ game ever made, but truth is, is that it's just Tenkaichi 2 with 160 clones and the controls are.. mash them buttons!

It's a fun game and that's it. Nothing really impressive.

Typical for Spike Chunsoft.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Boesy said:


> Dragon Ball Z: Tenkaichi 3 is praised as the best DBZ game ever made, but truth is, is that it's just Tenkaichi 2 with 160 clones and the controls are.. mash them buttons!
> 
> It's a fun game and that's it. Nothing really impressive.
> 
> Typical for Spike Chunsoft.


you are lucky this is an english speaking forum, if this were a spanish speaking forum, the amount of flame wars this would have started cant even be described, speaking from experience as i agree with you and once made that mistake


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> you are lucky this is an english speaking forum, if this were a spanish speaking forum, the amount of flame wars this would have started cant even be described, speaking from experience as i agree with you and once made that mistake


The most impressive thing about Tenkaichi 3 is the prices that it goes for now. lol


----------



## Hector Ludovino (Oct 14, 2020)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Halo Reach was the best of the series campaign and multiplayer wise.


I even Bought an xbox 360 for that game


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

Boesy said:


> The most impressive thing about Tenkaichi 3 is the prices that it goes for now. lol


well, on spanish froums i never saw anyone who had an original copy


----------



## Hector Ludovino (Oct 14, 2020)

FF6 has better history and its better than FFVII.I even thought it was a great piece of art and miracle for the Snes


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 14, 2020)

Okay, well. After the newer one turned into a political shitshow, apparently, leading to some guy getting suspended...

I really do not like Xbox controllers for two main reasons.
1) The analog sticks are unaligned, when PlayStation and Nintendo's Wii Classic and Wii U GamePad/Pro Controllers all had aligned analog sticks. As a result, I find unaligned - a la Xbox and Switch controllers - to be horribly uncomfortable and inferior.
2) The lettered buttons are in the wrong order. Again, I grew up with the DS Lite, so I'm used to (clockwise) XABY, _not_ YBAX. If I'm forced to use an Xbox controller, like I have been before, I'll accidentally press the wrong buttons due to the layout messing with my muscle memory.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Okay, well. After the newer one turned into a political shitshow, apparently, leading to some guy getting suspended...
> 
> I really do not like Xbox controllers for two main reasons.
> 1) The analog sticks are unaligned, when PlayStation and Nintendo's Wii Classic and Wii U GamePad/Pro Controllers all had aligned analog sticks. As a result, I find unaligned - a la Xbox and Switch controllers - to be horribly uncomfortable and inferior.
> 2) The lettered buttons are in the wrong order. Again, I grew up with the DS Lite, so I'm used to (clockwise) XABY, _not_ YBAX. If I'm forced to use an Xbox controller, like I have been before, I'll accidentally press the wrong buttons due to the layout messing with my muscle memory.


that layout for me works best for games where LS and face buttons are most used input methods, and d-pad and RS rarely get touched, so, racing mostly, the ds4 layout i love for dpad and face buttons heavy games, so platformers mostly, i hate ds4 analog sticks, it just feels awkward to have to move my tumbs down so much, on the few games that would benefit from a both sticks at the top situation (shooters) M&K is way better, though since Xbox is such an FPS heavy console im surprised they didnt go that route, as that would feel most natural


----------



## Ricken (Oct 14, 2020)

Left Joycon D-Pad is really good


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 14, 2020)

In the Pokedex cuts controversy, I'm not only opposed to programming every Pokemon into each game.
I hold the developers of Gold and Silver accountable for being ludicrously irresponsible in the first place. Game Freak attempted to expand the roster indefinitely, with no failsafe in place in the event it didn't work out. They should've known such a concept would be time consuming to sustain, ever inching toward insurmountable.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

the ps4's devkit looks way better than the retail version


----------



## werewolfslayr925 (Oct 27, 2020)

1. Video games are incapable of "telling stories".

2. RPGs have a clear definition which excludes action-RPGs. Action-RPGs are adventure games with RPG elements, not RPGs.


----------



## r0achtheunsavory (Oct 27, 2020)

werewolfslayr925 said:


> 2. RPGs have a clear definition which excludes action-RPGs. Action-RPGs are adventure games with RPG elements, not RPGs.



What you mean to say is that some basement nerds think only choose your own adventure book-style games should be considered RPG games, but the gameplay in them is non-existent, so number crunching, spreadsheet simulators with lots of text and occasionally some strategic combat became far more popular and took over the name RPG instead.


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 27, 2020)

Lumstar said:


> In the Pokedex cuts controversy, I'm not only opposed to programming every Pokemon into each game.
> I hold the developers of Gold and Silver accountable for being ludicrously irresponsible in the first place. Game Freak attempted to expand the roster indefinitely, with no failsafe in place in the event it didn't work out. They should've known such a concept would be time consuming to sustain, ever inching toward insurmountable.


This is supposed to be for _unpopular_ opinions, not realistic and logical takes. What the heck


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2020)

professional press has been obsolete ever since social media existed
Edit: forgot this is unpopular gaming opinions, though it still somkewhat applies, there's no reason to have "professional" gaming press ever since social media existed

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lumstar said:


> In the Pokedex cuts controversy, I'm not only opposed to programming every Pokemon into each game.
> I hold the developers of Gold and Silver accountable for being ludicrously irresponsible in the first place. Game Freak attempted to expand the roster indefinitely, with no failsafe in place in the event it didn't work out. They should've known such a concept would be time consuming to sustain, ever inching toward insurmountable.


i'd agree, but
-they already had high quality 3d models (they made them extremely high quality in the 3ds versions for this reason, even if it was detrimental to the framerate) of all pokemon 7th gen and beyond
-there should be (and there probably is) a system in place to make adding pokemon an easy task, the code between different pokemon should be reusable with just base stats, model, movements and animations changing
-the only thing left are animations, i'd get it if they were better, but they are hardly any better from their 3ds counterparts mostly


----------



## gersonzero (Oct 27, 2020)

Super Smash Bros Melee is boring to watch


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 27, 2020)

Halo is a overrated shitty console fps that'd could never hold its own against real PC FPS.


----------



## werewolfslayr925 (Oct 27, 2020)

r0achtheunsavory said:


> What you mean to say is that some basement nerds think only choose your own adventure book-style games should be considered RPG games, but the gameplay in them is non-existent, so number crunching, spreadsheet simulators with lots of text and occasionally some strategic combat became far more popular and took over the name RPG instead.



No, what I mean is that the RPG genre of video games has a clear definition that goes back to its conception:

An RPG is a game:
1. that has a focus on narrative elements
2. that has an explorable diegesis
3. that has passive combat, i.e. combat which is determined more by in-game numbers than by players' kinaesthetic skill
4. in which actions are determined by in-game numbers instead of player skill


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 27, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> This is supposed to be for _unpopular_ opinions, not realistic and logical takes. What the heck



Case in point, they hate logic. You don't want to know what lurks in the shadowy recesses of the minds of the Pokemon fanbase. The obsessive need to have every creature is incredible.

An unpopular opinion? Street Fighter 2 was not good.


----------



## osm70 (Oct 27, 2020)

Fortnite, Minecraft and all of the MOBAs I have seen so far all suck.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2020)

werewolfslayr925 said:


> No, what I mean is that the RPG genre of video games has a clear definition that goes back to its conception:
> 
> An RPG is a game:
> 1. that has a focus on narrative elements
> ...



First two then maybe, though I might prefer substantial rather than focus.

The latter two. Says who or on what basis? You can make a distinction along those lines (many others do similar things where mental skill vs physical skill and real time vs turn based are concerned) but I struggle to get to it having to be a defining trait.

Also are we making the distinction between Japanese (got the spreadsheet part, usually less option to play a role and instead it is more of a fixed story), US (usually "I like D&D, want computer game version of it" and having to try to replicate that on limited computer space) and European (which again splits between UK, Germany and Russia if you want to go for a deeper reading into styles, though the distinctions there get finer, still mostly more about telling old stories or variations on them).

As far as computer games being "incapable of telling stories" then I can't get there. Do the vast majority of computer games tremble before the might of the basic written word, comics/graphic novels, plays/spoken word, long form and short form video (TV, film and series of shorts)? Absolutely.
Is it a physical or conceptual impossibility to tell a story as compelling as any of the more traditional mediums for such things? Not even close. Not sure why so many games seem to struggle here where each year produces a million trashy fantasy novels that succeed better at it than most games, and there are differences (the problems with open world troubling pacing being but the tip of the iceberg), but so very far from impossible.



Azerus_Kun said:


> professional press has been obsolete ever since social media existed
> Edit: forgot this is unpopular gaming opinions, though it still somkewhat applies, there's no reason to have "professional" gaming press ever since social media existed


There are two lines of thought at this point.

1) When it comes to "useless" degrees they might indeed confer little practical benefit but it can be something of a sign that your country/civilisation is able to support such frivolities. Something similar could apply here.

2) There is scope for expertise. Kids on the forum have a valuable input but those that can properly articulate why do serve a purpose.


Now do I trust most of the popular gaming press (all 20 companies owned by 5 bigger companies that it consists of, have not run the list for a while of who owns what but https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-201...-troubled-media-collection-sold-again.535563/ was 2019) or consider them in any way sources to trust? Do I bollocks. I can deal with, aka read past to extract the useful info, hyper partisan and what the kids call super woke stuff but I am struggling to believe most people working at such sites even like computer games as a general concept these days, and as for any kind of independence or objectivity (earlier part of the sentence not withstanding) then hahahahaha.


----------



## werewolfslayr925 (Oct 29, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> First two then maybe, though I might prefer substantial rather than focus.
> 
> The latter two. Says who or on what basis? You can make a distinction along those lines (many others do similar things where mental skill vs physical skill and real time vs turn based are concerned) but I struggle to get to it having to be a defining trait.



On the basis that all RPGs have these traits. Since that's a bit circular, let me explain:

Video game genres can be reduced to their most fundamental features. The best place to look for those fundamental features is in the earliest examples of each genre. You wouldn't look to Touhou for what makes a shmup a shmup, you would look to Space Invaders, or arguably, Computer Space. You would'nt look to Super Mario Bros. for the definition of a platformer, you'd look to Space Panic or Donkey Kong. For the RPG, making distinctions between regions of the world is irrelevant. The earliest RPGs (e.g. dnd on PLATO) were more D&D than Dragon Quest, sure, but they and Dragon Quest have much more in common than, say, NieR: Automata or Mass Effect (both of which are adventure games, not RPGs).



FAST6191 said:


> As far as computer games being "incapable of telling stories" then I can't get there. Do the vast majority of computer games tremble before the might of the basic written word, comics/graphic novels, plays/spoken word, long form and short form video (TV, film and series of shorts)? Absolutely.
> Is it a physical or conceptual impossibility to tell a story as compelling as any of the more traditional mediums for such things? Not even close. Not sure why so many games seem to struggle here where each year produces a million trashy fantasy novels that succeed better at it than most games, and there are differences (the problems with open world troubling pacing being but the tip of the iceberg), but so very far from impossible.



What I mean by "incapable of telling stories" is that the format of the video game does not allow for the concept of "story-telling". Plot, characters, and other narrative elements, yes, but not story-telling. You can find the best explanation for this in Jesper Juul's first article in Game Studies.


----------



## Goemonz (Nov 3, 2020)

Um... Old games are better than the latest ones because they were about fun and skill instead of forcing you to walk through a bad movie and watch tedious videos before you can even start playing.

Oh.. and Mario would look better without that revolting mustache. I mean... who has facial hair in 2020 besides religious extremists...

And... The PS5 is the least exciting mainstream console release ever. I wanted to be wowed by their demo videos of release games but they just don't look sufficiently better than PS4 games for me to care.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2020)

if you think about it, it's kinda dumb that official controllers only come in one size


----------



## godreborn (Dec 21, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> if you think about it, it's kinda dumb that official controllers only come in one size



that is true.  the ps3 controller and the joy cons are too small for my hands most of the time.  that's why I like the 360 or even the pro controller's feel.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 24, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 is actually a pretty good game.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

People who pick grass starters in pokemon are superior


----------



## WillowTheWhisper (Mar 13, 2021)

Majora's Mask is the better N64 Zelda game by far, and the 3DS remake is actually great (and better with Project Restoration).


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 13, 2021)

WillowTheWhisper said:


> Majora's Mask is the better N64 Zelda game by far, and the 3DS remake is actually great (and better with Project Restoration).


Fully agree with you; I recently (i.e. earlier this year) played through MM3D Restoration on Citra, and it was absolutely wonderful. Still, the inherent changes to the Gyorg and Twinmold fights compared to the N64/Wii VC versions (that is, the second part of fishy's fight being underwater, and second-giant-bug only really taking damage from that slam move) do mean the Fierce Deity Mask is less useful, but not much can be done about that...also hate two Moon puzzles, the Goron and the Zora ones. 

If there was ever something that desperately needed a complete overhaul, it's those two bloody rooms. Worst part of the game, by far, and at the very end too; ugh. I mean, they even changed the Zora puzzle for the 3DS remake, but still made it hellish; what a bunch of arseholes. They couldn't have thought, "hey these two rooms are going to drive players up the f*cking wall; let's change them so it's easier and much less frustrating to do" or something?

Oh, and I would've much rather have seen a remake of MM3D - with some of the Restoration's edits, probably - come to the Switch instead of bloody-worthless Skyward Sword.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Mar 13, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Hello kitty games are amazing cus Hello Kitty.
> Also, I really love Sheep for GBA.


Then I hope I'll find Sheep Patrol on your switch when I - as part of the gba/switch police - visit your house to check your sysnand...



1B51004 said:


> i liked gen 7 and partially liked gen 8. that'll prolly change once i start playing through gen 5 sequel.


 I love how you refrained from typing 'Pokémon' asif there were Nintendo Ninjas on this board, watching.


My unpopular opinion:
Another 'Advance Wars' isn't needed.
Wargroove does the job just fine.


----------



## 1B51004 (Mar 13, 2021)

i liked gen 7 and partially liked gen 8. that'll prolly change once i start playing through gen 5 sequel.
that and i don't exactly get the hype for gen 5. again, haven't played it, but it seems to get praised too much.


----------



## BigOnYa (Mar 13, 2021)

Soulja Boy game console is the best video game console ever, and I can't wait till his new one drops.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 13, 2021)

datpags improved smash 4


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Then I hope I'll find Sheep Patrol on your switch when I - as part of the gba/switch police - visit your house to check your sysnand...



I don't have a switch anymore haha.
Still have Sheep for GBA in a plastic sleeve to protect it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2021)

WillowTheWhisper said:


> Majora's Mask is the better N64 Zelda game by far, and the 3DS remake is actually great (and better with Project Restoration).


Disagree in the part of the 3DS remake being great, there is some ambience things that they changed that make the game less "dark". And there is the nerfed Zora swim, the bosses being copy-paste of every boss with a obviously obvious weak point, the (new) broken Deku integration with the environment, etc. But yeah, with Project Restoration fixing some of does mistakes it becomes better I guess. Still, I'm more of a fan of the N64 version


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 13, 2021)

Doom 3 has better lore than Doom Eternal, overall
God of War peaked with the 3rd installment.
Halo as a franchise should have been put to rest after Halo Reach.
the PS-Vita deserved to have a 3rd model.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 13, 2021)

Megadriver94 said:


> Doom 3 has better lore than Doom Eternal, overall
> God of War peaked with the 3rd installment.
> Halo as a franchise should have been put to rest after Halo Reach.
> the PS-Vita deserved to have a 3rd model.


You really like the number 3, don'tcha?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 14, 2021)

RedBlueGreen said:


> You really like the number 3, don'tcha?


Sometimes a game or series peaks at the 3rd title. For me, it was Silent Hill 3. Every S.H. game after that was trash.


----------



## DudderButter (Sep 14, 2021)

Terraria > Minecraft.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 15, 2021)

Megaman peaked with EXE/Battle Network
Megaman Legends 3 should have been completed and released
Thrill Kill should have been released as originally planned. 
I hope an AR headset for the Xbox One and Xbox Series X|S happens by the end of next year.
Star Wars Battlefront 2015 has its moments over 2017 Battlefront.


----------



## emilin_rose (Sep 19, 2021)

Story is more important than gameplay most of the time.
a few gameplay missteps can be tolerable if the story is good, but if the story is bad, there is just no real motivation to go through the game.


----------



## Megadriver94 (Sep 19, 2021)

emilin_rose said:


> Story is more important than gameplay most of the time.
> a few gameplay missteps can be tolerable if the story is good, but if the story is bad, there is just no real motivation to go through the game.


Well, then you ain't  gonna like most, if not all of the libraries of the Atari 2600, Arcadia 2001, Fairchild Channel F, Atari 5200, Atari 7800, Colecovision, Mattel Intellivision nor the Bally professional Arcade.


----------



## 1B51004 (Sep 19, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Then I hope I'll find Sheep Patrol on your switch when I - as part of the gba/switch police - visit your house to check your sysnand...
> 
> 
> I love how you refrained from typing 'Pokémon' asif there were Nintendo Ninjas on this board, watching.
> ...


i didn't even realize that
sounds like i was talking about real life generations lol


----------



## PacBunny (Sep 20, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts 1 is the best PS2 game ever game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Logan Pockrus said:


> Paper Mario Sticker Star was actually pretty fun.  Super Paper Mario was great as well.  (Popular opinion:  the Thousand Year Door is the best in the series!)


People who say Sticker Star is good needs to be thrown off a building.


----------



## LaronX (Sep 26, 2021)

PacBunny said:


> Kingdom Hearts 1 is the best PS2 game ever game.
> 
> People who say Sticker Star is good needs to be thrown off a building.



I love KH1 to bits, but I feel it is a hard sell as "the best" as it lacks so much QoL things. Gameplay and what is there is amzing and it is still my fav. KH game. The worlds feel so thought out, but damn is it a clunky game with some qustionable choices.


----------

